# Miniature horses



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I've decided I'm going to find a Mini --- not sure what age, registry, sex or anything yet. But I've decided...I WANT ONE AGAIN. LOL


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am getting one too, I hope. I have one in mind but I need a job first.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

I loved having them - they're such pistols...and I loved driving. I wanted a pulling pony - but I've been there and done that and they're a BIIIT too much for my son. But he's fixinta turn 3 and I'd like to have a cart pony and one he can ride a little bit....I'll find one here before long --- kills me what they're bringing at sale for sure!


----------



## Rose (Nov 13, 2007)

We're thinking about getting either a mini horse or mini donkey to put in with our milking does. Since the does won't eat grass, we're having to mow their pasture. Seems kind of silly! A mini equine would take care of that problem.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

We have two mini mares with our goats and they live so nicely together! BUT, we just recently had to practically give a really small mini jack away because even though he had been living with a goat when we bought him, he would just take a notion every once in a while to grab a goat by the neck and sling it around. Actually, he nearly killed our little mini filly doing the same thing. Just out of the blue - no reason - no warning. I would definitely advise you to be super careful in your search for a mini donkey and maybe avoid a jack (ungelded) all together.

Kristen


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I use to have a mini horse. I loved him. They are so adorable. I lost my little guy back in Feb.  I am going to get another one next year.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, I've said this before... but I want a horse! I want a big one to ride, but I'd love a driving mini, and one to just be a pet. I went to a horse auction once... a month or so ago... there was this BEAUTIFUL mare, so gentle and raised by children... you could do anything to her, she would let the kids ride her and lead her. She was just a doll! AND she had a five month old filly with her! The CUTEST, FLUFFIEST most PRECIOUS animal I've ever met. She walked perfectly on the lead and was so friendly and inquisitive... It really was tough to watch them go into the ring and get sold seperately, and for only $350 each. If I could have I would have bought them BOTH!!! So someday I'll get a couple of mini's. I'd love an older one who was already trained to drive, and a baby to love on and adore... I wouldn't want them to be alone, but that's just me. I don't know anything really about minis... a good website/forum is http://www.lilbeginnings.com


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

We have a cute little pony. Actually - her mom was a mini, and her dad was a pony.
Her name's Star - even though she was born ON Easter. I wish they would've named her something Eastery - like Lily (like Easter Lily), or something like that. I might still change her name ... I haven't decided yet.

Anyway - she's in with some of my goats. They do really well together, although Star gets antsy every now and then and wants someone to "romp" with - like another horse would do ... and when she gets in that spunky mood - she chases my goats around to make them run with her ... LOL ! They run cause they think she's gonna kill them, but she just gets them running for fun. It's funny ! I should video them sometime doing it and share it on here.

Anyway ... here she is ....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My uncle has a baby from the spring.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Julie, she's a cutie....so is your little girl!! I have been "thinking" of a small equine....to eat where my goats won't and because they are so darn cute! Hubby says no....my barn is as big as it's gonna get..no more!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love minis! especially donkeys =)


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Liz


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I will be getting my mini soon...still trying to get a job....he is 27" tall and he is full grown. I am really excited about getting him


----------

